
Amazon Web Services is now just aws - atulg2
Amazon Web Services is now just aws
======
atulg2
[https://aws.amazon.com](https://aws.amazon.com)

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Have they just changed the logo? Still says Amazon Web Services everywhere
else (page title, footer etc.)

~~~
atulg2
lol

